# better halter horse?



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the 5 year old. She looks more like a halter horse, even though she is a little chubby. And I wouldn't buy a horse older than 12, but that is just my opinion


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

ilylily11 said:


> hey! i was wondering which horse would make a better halter horse for the county 4-H. these are just some pictures,. they arent professional, but you get a pretty good idea! but could you just give me your opinion and pros and cons of each horse?. thanks
> 
> arizona (mare)
> 18 yrs old
> ...


Definitely the second horse!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

In our state the "halter" class in 4-h is actually a showmanship class. The difference is that YOU are judged on how you show your horse and your horses performance NOT on your horses conformation. So the answer is "It doesn't matter".


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would definitely go with the 2nd one as well.
The first one gives no pictures of the horse unsaddled so I can not judge confo all that much but from what I can see there are some flaws and some things going down hill due to the horses age I am sure.

The 2nd horse is very cute....again not the best pictures for confo critique but she seems nicely put together, with some weight lose/getting her in shape she should clean up nice.


----------



## ilylily11 (Feb 9, 2012)

sierrams1123 said:


> I would definitely go with the 2nd one as well.
> The first one gives no pictures of the horse unsaddled so I can not judge confo all that much but from what I can see there are some flaws and some things going down hill due to the horses age I am sure.
> 
> The 2nd horse is very cute....again not the best pictures for confo critique but she seems nicely put together, with some weight lose/getting her in shape she should clean up nice.


thanks a bunch and i was wondering what you see in the 18 year old that are some flaws. yes, she is pretty old. i would like your critizim about her!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

her back end looks wonky, she looks like she may even have a sway back (not something that would be good at all for halter)


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Marble, for sure

Negatives: Short in neck, steep in croup, low set tail, and she may be downhill, but I think it's just the picture I'm looking at

Positives: Good structure in legs, good angle to pasterns, good build in shoulder, strong back

When you judge a horse, you're looking at three major things: Balance, Muscle, Structure. So I'd recommend getting more muscle on her, especially in her hindquarters and across her topline, as well as working some of the chub off! Along with BSM, a judge looks for the way the horse moves. Choppy, rough movers will place below fluid, pretty movers.

Also, you don't want her to have any attitude. She should be quiet and well behaved –*enthusiastic, even! Teach her to set, too. Practice this at home a lot. Especially when horses get to new places, they can be antsy and won't set well – this will definitely get points docked!

When preparing her for a halter class, make sure her mane is clean, trimmed, and neat. No long, ratty manes! Her face, legs, and neck should be trimmed –*no long whiskers or fuzzy hairs! As well as a short bridlepath.

Hope this helps – let us know how it goes!!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

marble would in my eyes be best. Around my area shed be in the ribbons easy.

the 18 year old is too weak and little in the rear to be good in halter, looks fairly weak all around.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

TimWhit91 said:


> And I wouldn't buy a horse older than 12, but that is just my opinion


I think the OP owns both these horses (or her family does), she's just wondering which would make a better halter horse out of the two. 


I agree that Mable would be the better choice...once she's in a little better shape and not so tubby.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think the OP owns both these horses (or her family does)


When did she say this, kind of wish she would have included that in her original post.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> When did she say this, kind of wish she would have included that in her original post.


She didn't specifically say it, but I was working off the assumption that because she didn't say she was considering purchasing either of these mares, that she already owned them. Generally speaking, when people ask for a critique comparing horses they are considering purchasing, they include the price of the horse as well, because oft times that is a determining factor (does the horse's conformation make it worth the price the sellers are asking?). Also, some of the pics are taken in the same place.

For example:
This one:








And this one:


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh, i did not catch the similarities in the locations, I was looking at the horses more I guess.
They could very well be owned by the OP or at least they both have the same owner.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

lol...my brain tends to notice odd things like similarities in location/background when looking at a video or picture. First time I watched Twilight, I leaned over to my friend and (never having been to the Pacific Northwest) said to my friend "This wasn't filmed in Washington, was it?" Yeah, noticed that the plates on Edward's Volvo were Oregon, no Washington.


----------



## GeeGee Gem (Oct 14, 2011)

hmm i dont know mable looks croup high and a little plain. id go for arizona x


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not knowing how your 4-H program is set up there, my advice may or may not be an option in your area. Most 4-H programs allow you to exhibit more than one animal. They generally have their halter classes split into age groups, here your 18 yo would be in the Aged Mares 16 & over and the younger would fall into the 5-9 yo mares. If it is set up similarly where you are, I'd say take them both. It would be more experience gained for both yourself & your mares. 

If they just have a mare halter, no age, I'd go with the younger mare as she will have more chance to be competitive than the mare with more age would against younger stock. Get them both legged up & fit, hill work if you have access to hills is a great way to get them fit & build muscle & lots of trotting to tuck up your buckskin mare's tummy


----------

